# Tauschen von Feldern



## Bierjunkie (9. Dez 2011)

Aufgabe:




> Welchen Wert hat a nach dem Aufruf von tausche in







```
public class Check {
	private static void tausche(int[] x, int i, int j) {
		int t = x[i];
		x[i] = x[j];
		x[j] = t;
	}
		
		public static void main(String[] args) {
		int[] a = {1, 2};
		tausche(a, 0, 1);
		

	} 
}
```



Mir ist soviel klar:


-In der Methode "tausche" wird ein Tausch von x_ und x[j] vollzogen
-main greift auf die Methode "tausche" zu


Ab da hängts...!Wie gehts weiter und vorallem wie erfolgt die Ausgabe?_


----------



## Gast2 (9. Dez 2011)

> Wie gehts weiter


Womit solls denn deiner Meinung nach weitergehn?



> und vorallem wie erfolgt die Ausgabe?


Die Ausgabe kannst du doch ganz einfach so machen:

```
System.out.println(a[0]);
System.out.println(a[1]);
```


----------



## pro2 (9. Dez 2011)

Na dann kannst du die Aufgabe ja beantworten  

Tausche wird aufgerufen mit den Parametern a, 0 und 1. Unser a ist ein Array in der Main Funktion. Es wird der Funktion übergeben und fortan in dieser als x bezeichnet. Als i und j bezeichnen wir die Stellen des Array, an denen sich die Zahlen befinden. Ein Array hat seine 1. Stelle immer bei 0 und seine 2. Stelle bei 1. Da wir in unserem Array nur zwei Werte haben, hier also auch 0 und 1. In der Funktion definieren wir uns eine einfach int Variable t, in welcher wir erst einmal den i-ten Wert aus x speichern, in unserem Fall also den 1. Wert. Dann schreiben wir den 2. Wert (Stelle j) des Arrays an die 1. Stelle (Stelle i). Danach kommt an die 2. Stelle unser zwischengespeichertes t.

Eine Ausgabe erfolgt hier ja nicht.


----------



## Bierjunkie (9. Dez 2011)

Entschuldigung,das sprach die Verzweiflung aus mir !

Simple Ausgabe,hätte draufkommen können haha!


----------

